

Are mobile web apps dead? - blub
http://pinchzoom.com/posts/are-mobile-web-apps-dead/

======
blub
Like I've said, I was researching webapps as a possible avenue for mobile
development. Right now I'm doing native, but I am familiar with web
technologies.

What I found mirrors Brian's blog, I don't see how I can compete with native.
What was and continues to be surprising to me is the denial that problems
exist with mobile webapps and the cocksure attitude that I see pretty much
everywhere online (and especially on HN) that webapps can't fail and it's only
a matter of time until they obliterate native apps.

I am opting for a hybrid approach in the mean time, with emphasis on native
development.

